# Sweet Matilda After Her Bath :)



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I gave our sweet girl a quick bath tonight. I did not wash her head, as I wasn't sure of the procedure with her dry eye,
and didn't want to confuse her. I wiped her little head with a warm clothe.

Her foster parents pick her up tomorrow. Wow, I'm going to miss this little angel. She's a doll. So fun, and full of life.

Her foster parents are the best I've ever known. Matilda will do famously under their care. Not to mention, I am ALWAYS
available to sit for them ~ :wub: 

So here she is resting on the bed Christine sent (for Oliver), but I had her permission to keep it ~ lol

Along with one of the sweet little blankets Debbie sent. I'm going to send it home with her. She sure loves it, and snuggles in it. 

[attachment=52494:Matildabath.jpg]

[attachment=52495:Matildabath2.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a precious little girl! Give her lots of love from me and Bonnie. :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww what a precious little girl! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh she is so pretty and clean, she looks like she loves that blanket!!! I know you will miss her terribly but if you get to babysit every now and then, that will be great! Deb, Matilda will miss you too~~~~


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh Deb she is just too adorable and such a sweetie!! I just want to reach through the computer screen and cover her with kisses and hugs. :wub: :wub: I am so happy that she likes snuggling on the blankie. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, God love her, isn't she a sweetheart. I can see why your heartstrings got tugged Deb.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww she is so precious. I just want to snuggle up with her :wub2:

Good luck sweet girl!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God, she's beautiful. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: sweet Matilda may your life be long and healthy filled with much love.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can see how she can tug at your heartstings, she's a little baby doll. :wub: :tender: :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless her sweet heart Deb :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: How tender she is...I love her blankie to bits...Deb, how was it when she went home? :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful girl Matilda is. :wub: :wub: 

I would have a hard time giving her back if I were you!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a sweet baby! I know you'll miss her but how nice to know she will be with such wonderful parents. :Good luck: , Matilda!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my!! Precious little Matilda was here for three days, and soooo won my heart.

She's a good girl. She's happy. Not in pain, and seems to be loving life. So for now, I say, "Rock On Girlfriend" :rockon: 

We'll just play it by ear. That's what LBB does ~ lol

So, I had taken her out several times a day. And yep, I did get a couple comments, that she should be put down.
The comments were not rude, just coming from the heart, and not the head. They had just met her, and did not
realize what a happy camper she is, and we all do what we can to keep her happy. When the time comes, to let
her go, the foster mom, or new owner, if she's adopted, will know. Until then, she's fine. I sure miss her.

Let me tell ya, I would keep her in a heart beat. Oh, and she eats like a little piggie ~ :wub: 

I wish her many happy years. I do believe she has many to come. 

Live Long And Prosper Matilda. You're a good girl. 

Special Thanks to Nanci. You were an awesome help, and a wealth of information. :grouphug: 

Also, Thanks to Jaimie. You were right on.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 15 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777050


> :wub: :wub: How tender she is...I love her blankie to bits...Deb, how was it when she went home? :wub: :wub:[/B]



Oh, Nanci, it was sooo very sad, for me. But happy for little Matilda. Her foster parents are so cool,
and love her so much. Matilda was in heaven when they arrived. 

I walked out with them, came back in, and cried. Yep, I'm a bawl baby. This little one really got to me.
Her quality of life is "different", but, for now, there is quality. There is no doubt in my mind, about that.

Thank you so much, my friend. You are, and always will be, my shoulder to cry on, and seek information.
You helped me, and Matilda, more than you will ever know ~ :grouphug: 

We love you, and send kissies ~ :smootch:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 16 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777105


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 15 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777050





> :wub: :wub: How tender she is...I love her blankie to bits...Deb, how was it when she went home? :wub: :wub:[/B]



Oh, Nanci, it was sooo very sad, for me. But happy for little Matilda. Her foster parents are so cool,
and love her so much. Matilda was in heaven when they arrived. 

I walked out with them, came back in, and cried. Yep, I'm a bawl baby. This little one really got to me.
Her quality of life is "different", but, for now, there is quality. There is no doubt in my mind, about that.

Thank you so much, my friend. You are, and always will be, my shoulder to cry on, and seek information.
You helped me, and Matilda, more than you will ever know ~ :grouphug: 

We love you, and send kissies ~ :smootch:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Happy to help, am always here for you.....Did the midline idea help at all? I am so hoping it will improve Matilda's life!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What a sweet little love she is! :wub:


----------

